# PSE Stinger Draw Length



## lil_king_12 (Jun 4, 2009)

Put the mod and draw stop on the letter A.. No press needed


----------



## doeroller (Aug 17, 2009)

OK. Thanks a lot.


----------



## B/G Archery (Jun 21, 2012)

I want to change the draw length to a 26 1/2 from a 28 on a 2012 Stinger Bow. What letter do I have to change it to and do I have to do both the screws??
Thanks


----------



## bigtrey37 (Jan 23, 2012)

the letter is I ....and make sure you do the stop screw as well
..the link is the tune chart
http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2012&Model=1203HP


----------

